# 65 GTO rear view mirrors?



## DustyOldGTO (Jun 26, 2019)

Every picture I've seen here of a 65 GTO has a mirror on the drivers door.

Mine does not...no sign of ever having had one.

Does anyone know if the drivers side rear view was an option?


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

DustyOldGTO said:


> Every picture I've seen here of a 65 GTO has a mirror on the drivers door.
> 
> Mine does not...no sign of ever having had one.
> 
> Does anyone know if the drivers side rear view was an option?


Yes, an option - factory, dealer, or owner installed.


----------



## geeteeohguy (Feb 2, 2008)

Yep. My '65 didn't come with an outside mirror either from the factory. It was added later by the dealer of a previous owner. It is correctly dated for the car, so it was added early on.


----------

